# And the Oscar goes to...



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

A chilango! Alfonso Cuaron best Director


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

And to Lupita Nyong'o, a Kenyan and Mexican (Chilanga as wel)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> And to Lupita Nyong'o, a Kenyan and Mexican (Chilanga as wel)


Apart from her first name (and her mother), how Mexican is she?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Apart from her first name (and her mother), how Mexican is she?


As Mexican as many of us: born in Mexico City
Many, many of us, are Mexicans because we were born here, some, like this actress, are forst generation from somewhere else, some others, are second, third or fourth, whatever it is, we are not native americans, or in this particular case, native Mexicans.
The very same thing happens in many places, including the US, people with foreign roots, foreign lastnames, etc. Kennedy, Eisenhower, many of the USA 's founding fathers, were born in the US and are claimed to be Americans.

Cuarón, Gutiérrez, Jacques, etc, those are not "Mexican" last names, but then again, we are Mexicans

She was born in Mexico City, has mexican nationality, therefore, she's a Mexican and a Chilanga!

In the last few days, in Rusia's Sochi winter games, this guy, Hubertus von Hohenlohe participated as the only Mexican, he's an European prince, and was born in Mexico, so he's Mexican

Once more, I cannot enphasize it enough how many people are the same way


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Emmanuel Lubezki as well, Oscar for his photography work in Gravity. Another Mexican, chilango ( el chivo)


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Yes, congratulations to all of the winners last night. I didn't recall hearing one of the winners with ties to Mexico mention Mexico, however. Alfonso Cuaron did address his family in Spanish at the end of his acceptance remarks; his heritage has been widely written about and he was the favorite in the contest. His previous works have been highly respected. Lupita Nyong'o was born in Mexico City but lived in Mexico for less than a year and I doubt she's ever described herself as Mexican, or Chilanga. Emmanuel Lubezki has long been a collaborator of Cuaron and his parents, Jewish, immigrated to Mexico where he was born. Two of the three come from the political/artistic elite in Mexico - children of privilege - Capitalinos. After almost being wiped--out by PRI dictatorships ... a handful or more very talented writers/directors/production personnel are emerging from Mexico and making their mark on the international scene. It's been a long journey back from where Mexico once stood during the golden years of film, when the quality of work in the country was so high and so well respected internationally. Yes, contratulations!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I stand corrected regarding the comment I made about Lupita Nyong'o:

Lupita Nyong'o Talks Being Born In Mexico And Why She Misses It (VIDEO)


----------

